# Devils Lake Fishing Report - 2/17



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Heavy snow on the lake continues to hamper fishing activities on Devils Lake. 
While the local Public Access Committee and individuals are clearing trails on 
the lake, the ability to move around to find fish is still hampered. Anglers 
wanting the ability to move around will find getting off the trails is next to 
impossible. Snowmobiles are recommended for these folks. As for fishing, 
perch fishing has been rather tough. Anglers are finding a few fish in 
Skadsens, Haybale, and the area from the mouth of Creel to along Camp Grafton. 
Hali's, hanger rigs, and genz worms tipped with waxworms, spikes, perch eyes, 
or minnow heads are working the best. Walleye fishing on the other hand has 
been fairly good with the better areas being the 57 bridge area, Rocky Point, 
Walfords Bay, and the Doc Hagen area. Buckshot rattle spoons, chubby darters, 
sonars, raps, and nils tipped with minnow heads are all working at times. Pike 
fishing remains somewhat slow with fish being caught in Walfords, the north end 
of Six Mile, and near Churches Ferry. Good Luck and Good Fishing!!!


----------

